# NILIF dog training



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

NILIF training, what is it? 
It means nothing in life is free. It works in the same way that a alpha in a wolf pack does. It ensures that the non alphas in a pack realize that they must work for everything that they require. It sounds mean but it isnt. 

Make the dog realize that YOU supply the food, YOU supply the comfort, YOU supply its every need, its evey luxury, all it needs in its world. When a dog demands your attention, push it away, say NO and mean it. Give the dog attention only when you are ready too and not when it demands it. If the dog noses its way under your hand demanding to be petted, push it away and say DOWN. Only pat the dog when you are ready, not when it is. 

Do not allow the dog on the furniture. If you do, it will think it is on the same level within the family pack that you are. You can not allow a dominant dog to do this, make the dog lay on the floor. O btain acrate and then crate train it and put it in the crate at night.

When you go home and the dog starts jumping all over you, completely ignore it for the first 5 minutes that you are home. Put your groceries or coat away first. See to your needs and then give it attention and tell it how much you love it and missed it.

You control its food. Until the dog learns that it is not alpha, you keep the food bowl on a counter and out of reach until YOU want to feed it. In order to train it fast that you eat first, and you supply the food in the home, put the bowl of food on the table but let the dog see you doing it. sit a plate of crackers or cookies close enough to the bowl that it looks like you are eating from the dogs bowl. Take small peices at a time from the plate and eat it. do this slowly. once you are done, stand up and pick up the bowl and ask the dog to come. Take the bowl to the dogs feeding spot and tell it too sit. Only when the dog is calm, do you place the bowl on the ground. Then tell the dog that it is okay to eat it.

If the dog barks or acts in a manner that you do not agree with when a visitor comes to the door, ask the visitor to ignore the dog completely. 
Any time the dog does something that you do not want it too and you give it attention by punishing it or scolding it, it may be getting negative attention but you are giving it anyway. Dont do it, pretend the dog is not there and it will stop very swiftly. when it begins to behave, tell it how good it is and reward it.

When you want to take the dog for a walk and it begins to jump around stand and ignore it. Do not try to put the dog on the leash until it sits calmly and still. When it has stopped behaving in a erratic manner put it on the leash.

When you are walking through a door way, ensure that YOU are walking thorugh it first, not the dog. if it trys to go through before you close the door and step back but say nothing. When the dog sits, open the door again. Do not open the door until the dog is sitting. If it moves to go out before you repeat the process. Do not allow it too go through the door until you say 'OK'

This process should be performed when you are getting into or out of cars as well or going into the house or store or vet office. 

once the dog has settled down and realizes that you are the alpha, do not allow the dog to even sleep on your bed with you unless you give permission FIRST. if it jumps on the bed immediately, make it get off and only return when you have given permission. when the dog does what you want ensure that you give it treats.

NILIF training does not mean that you withold attention from the dog all the time. You only withold it when you are busy or doing something else. It means that YOU initiate play, cuddle time, petting etc. Our German shepherd loves nothing more than to cuddle with me on the couch but she will not climb up on the couch and cuddle until she has been invited to do so. 

If you ahve a shy or scared dog, train it the same way . Never cuddle a dog that is scared or runing to be reassured when it thunders etc. you are telling it that it is okay to act that way and it will become much worse as the dog ages. If you have a large dog you dont want a 100 lb dog diving into your arms every time it hears something that it fears. Throughout the day, call the dog to you, no matter what type of dog you have, scared or alpha dominant. give it kisses, hugs, play ball with it but only when you want too.

enjoy your new relationship with your dog. in a few days you will have a more relaxed and independant dog and less stress, no headache and you wont be constantly yelling, NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Good post 

Depending on the dog sometimes NILIF methods can be stepped up or down a notch.

My guys are allowed on my bed, the only restriction is they MUST comply IMMEDIATELY when told to get off. That's the rule at my house.

After a stable pecking order is established (with you on top of course  LOL ) the rules can start to bend.

And it is true, that when applied correctly, you'll see results quickly. All accomplished with NO phyiscal force too


----------



## bearlasmom (Feb 4, 2007)

Alpha said:


> Good post
> 
> Depending on the dog sometimes NILIF methods can be stepped up or down a notch.
> 
> ...


thank you alpha. i do the same with our dogs. Our pit bull can never be allowed on the furniture or my bed, the second i allow him too he goes crazy. Bearla gets on the bed only when we allow her too and will leave it as soon as we request her too. I bend the rules as well but as you said only after the pecking order has been established and they are conforming to it and sticking with it as well. When they decide they want to sway from their position it is reinforced


----------

